# message logs -  2 link states coalesced



## valterpereira (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi folks, fist port from a new guy. 


```
Jan 17 01:37:36 nj3 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Jan 17 01:37:36 nj3 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Jan 19 02:51:58 nj3 kernel: bge0: 2 link states coalesced
Jan 19 02:51:58 nj3 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Jan 22 01:14:11 nj3 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
```

Any ideas on what (2 link states coalesced) means?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Valter


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2009)

It means the link state changed rapidly and the messages are coalesced (put together).


----------

